# Cedar Mountains - Skull Valley



## new2this (Nov 23, 2009)

I took my son out on the youth hunt out west of Grantsville on the Cedar Mountain Range..

Hunted hard for 3 days, and never even saw 1 deer..

Saw some nice antelope, and chased a few coyotes, and saw a lot of wild horses, but not one deer, let alone a buck..

What's the story with this mountain range?

Any ideas?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! My limited experience of that general area would not surprise me, pretty desolate area and mostly quite flat. Has it produced in years past?


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

They're there...you just have to find them. 3 or 4 years ago, a friend of my dad pulled a 31" wide 5x4 off the cedars. Well...not actually off of them, as he was in the flats below them. But yeah. The west side of the cedars is basically off limits to anything but foot traffic, which I think scares a lot of hunters away. I had an antelope tag out there last year, and we saw 4 deer down in the flats while scouting for the lopers. As for the area between the cedars and the stansbury range...No info for that area. I know there is a deer CWMU in the middle of it though...and rumor has it there are a few nice bucks in that area.


----------



## new2this (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, we were hunting on the East side of the cedars... a few miles to the north of the CWMU..

Pretty dissappointed actually..

Did a lot of glassing, a lot of hiking, and a lot of 4 wheeler riding.. but not a lot of seeing..

Never had even thought of hunting the west side.. if it's anything like the east side, then I think I'll have to find a new area..


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I never deer hunted out there but I had rabbit hunted it all winter last year and it is a waste!! All I saw was 3 jacks and a bunch of cows. I did see some Antelope but I never saw a deer, coyote or anything!!


----------

